# A Few Tips Moneysaving Tips for Urban Soapers



## OrchardPrincess (Dec 13, 2012)

So, after reading several books cover to cover about soaping, soaps, and other beauty care I've come to realize a few things that I thought I would share. I guess this mostly goes for people that are living in bigger cities that are ethnically diverse, and have access to things that rural folks do not. Some of this information may save you time and money. I hope it helps! 

1. Alkanet root is the same as the Indian spice, Rattan Jot. I made this discovery after reading about them both in a book that listed them separately. Alkanet Root is the term the English gave this herb when they were busy conquering India, so that is what you here most often. When I figured out that they were one and the same I called a local Indian Grocer (tiny place in Los Angeles) and low and behold- they had it! I bought two bags at 3 bucks a pop- but only after I originally payed 5 bucks plus shipping buying "Alkanet Root" - and it was only one bag! I know it's not a huge money saver, but why pay more when you don't have to? I think we have a habit in this country of paying more for something "ethnic"- but if you live in a big city, there is no need. 

2. Annatto Seed is also the same thing as the Southern American Spice, Achiote (pronounced Ah-chi-oh-tay). Don't pay through the nose from someone on Amazon, you can find it at just about any Mexican or South American grocery store, in a plastic clear bag, and it's about 3-5 bucks. Not bad when you consider shipping costs. It's best when you blend it with oil and boil it like you would if you were canning something. 

3. You can buy NOH lye at Home Deport, Lowe's, or most any other hardware store with a decent selection. It's just not referred to as lye, it's referred to as a natural drain cleaner, and you'll find it along with the other harsh chemicals. I think there is more than one brand, but the brand we bought was Roebic's. It's cheap, no shipping cost, and it works fine. We even used a bit to clean our drain too! So again, don't deal with Brambleberry wanting some form of documentation before you buy it, or pay through the nose. Buy it locally and cheaply. 

I'm a big fan of buying locally if I can. I would rather support the hard working people in my own city than anyone else, and I'm sure you feel the same about the city or state you live in. Anyway hope this helps someone out! Happy Soaping!


----------



## squigglz (Dec 13, 2012)

How much is the lye where you are? I'm in a very large city, and it's still $4-$6 dollars per lb. It's cheaper to buy that online for me.


----------



## OrchardPrincess (Dec 14, 2012)

9 bucks for 2 pounds, not including tax. But looking at the receipt I noticed that it was because we had a coupon, so perhaps it wasn't that much of a deal. Sorry. But hey, it may help to save a few bucks in shipping for some people. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## squigglz (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, I totally appreciate the post, don't get me wrong! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing some deal or other somewhere. I hate paying shipping and waiting for products to arrive, haha.


----------



## OrchardPrincess (Dec 14, 2012)

Me too, it kills me!


----------



## squigglz (Dec 14, 2012)

I just want to say that I dropped by Home Depot today, looking for 3" PVC pipe (just a foot long section) and lye.

The only 3" PVC pipe they had came in a ten foot section only and they refused to cut it smaller (and I drive a Beetle, so that wasn't going to happen lol), and they did _not_ carry the appropriate lye for soapmaking. This was the Northeast Philadelphia one.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the info about the spices! This is very helpful for everyone who prefers using colorants other than micas, ultramarines, etc.   



			
				OrchardPrincess said:
			
		

> You can buy NOH lye at Home Deport, Lowe's, or most any other hardware store with a decent selection. It's just not referred to as lye, it's referred to as a natural drain cleaner, and you'll find it along with the other harsh chemicals. I think there is more than one brand, but the brand we bought was Roebic's.



NaOH  :wink:  

Please make sure it says 100% Sodium Hydroxide on the container.


----------



## sunfloweracres (Dec 22, 2012)

squigglz said:
			
		

> I just want to say that I dropped by Home Depot today, looking for 3" PVC pipe (just a foot long section) and lye.
> 
> The only 3" PVC pipe they had came in a ten foot section only and they refused to cut it smaller (and I drive a Beetle, so that wasn't going to happen lol), and they did _not_ carry the appropriate lye for soapmaking. This was the Northeast Philadelphia one.



If the price was right for a 10 foot pipe, you could take a little hack saw with you and cut it (after you check out, lol) to fit in your car. Maybe sell the rest to a plumber or another soaper. I have also heard PVC can be cut with a nylon string but have not had to do that yet.


----------



## sunfloweracres (Dec 22, 2012)

Great post! 
I would much rather buy local, but could not find lye here yet. I bought 4 pounds of food grade Lye Micro beads (in two 2 lb. bottles) online from EssentialDepot.com for $6.49 for both plus $12.67 UPS shipping. Shipping also included a 4 oz bottle of Bergamot eo. I felt better because I knew it was the right kind of lye for soap making. They ship fast and give you a free 2 oz Organic Shea Butter with any eo or fo order, plus $3 discount on shipping if you rewiew the products you bought. Will check around town some more later.
Oh, and I do not work for them, lol. I just like getting discounts and want to pass it on Just noticed a special on their site for 32 lb food grade lye for $33.33, $1.04 pp.

They sell Palm oil at Whole foods. It is not labeled Palm, its called Organic Vegetable Oil but the ingredients were 100% Palm Oil.   I thought it was expensive but it saves shipping and its local.


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 26, 2012)

I was buying locally at Lowe's but it was a pain.  The store is way across town from me, and the closer Home Depot and Menard's did not carry it.  Lowe's also charged $18.95 for 2 pounds of Roebic 100% sodium hydroxide.  It worked fine in soap, it was just aggravating trying to get it.

Then I found The Lye Guy - you can get 6 - 32 oz containers (that's 12 pounds) of lye and pay less than $50 including shipping.  And it's delivered right to your door.  The containers are nice and wide-mouthed and don't cause me any trouble at all.  I'm definitely going to stay with him.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered lye off of Amazon for my "trial run" of my soaps.

There is NO lye in any store near me.  Massachusetts must have some serious laws against it, except I can't find them...


----------



## danahuff (Jan 2, 2013)

LovelyMalia,

You must be right. I live in Worcester. We ran out of lye, and we called every hardware store in town. Finally Lowe's told us they don't stock it because it's used to make meth. Other forum members have suggested I actually go and look on the shelves, that maybe I was told they didn't stock lye on the phone but that they actually do. I didn't think there was any reason for them to deliberately tell me a lie. I followed a recommendation from someone on this forum and bought from the Lye Guy (link: https://www.thelyeguy.com/). He's in upstate NY, so it doesn't take long to get here, and his prices are reasonable.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2013)

I too am a BIG fan of shopping locally.  Unfortunately the small hardware/grocery stores don't carry lye.  So then came the big box stores in town (Lowe's, Menards, Walmart, Home Depot) No lye.  My husband suggested Rural King (it's a farm supply store that literally sells everything from farm equipment to baking supplies.  Surprise! 2lb containers of 100% lye for $9 (Located not only in the plumbing section, but also in the laundry detergent/cleaning supplies section.)  

For a first timer soaper, this was a pretty good deal considering a lot of the online shops charge for shipping.  My husband bought all 3 cans the store had at the time because he was paranoid they wouldn't have it again and we would need to pay $ on shipping online.  He's silly.  They had it restocked the next time we went there (to buy a new snow shovel!)


----------



## Soapa (Jan 30, 2013)

I have found the more soap I make, the better it is for me to buy in bulk. Soaping is addictive and so, so much fun. I get to use the products I create and unlike in baking and cooking, I don't get any fatter.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

I can get lye at my local grocery store for $2.49 a lb.


----------

